# Modified Drill Press



## MartinTaylor (Sep 26, 2013)

I have always had the problem that my drill press has too small a distance between where the drill comes down and the post of the stand. Of course, I could go out and buy a radial arm drill press but that is pretty expensive and as my wife asks (repeatedly) "can you justify spending the money on the cost of the next guitar?" To which my feeble reply is always along the lines of "Maybe... but it would work out better in the long run..." and then I put aside the idea for a later time. 

Well, the need suddenly arose and the finances weren't there so I decided to modify my existing drill press. Now, before you all cringe, the press I have is the cheapest, nastiest one that came from Aldi and cost $70 on special, so I figured if I destroyed it I would have a better excuse for replacement anyway. 

Anyway, the picture below shows my modification. I cut the steel post into two sections and remounted the base backwards on a shelf. I then made a new base so I can still use the original metal base which can tilt etc. I can lower and raise the base and ended up cutting a hardwood wedge that holds it really tight. One day I will get the real thing but for now, this does work.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool idea!!!


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Necessity is the mother of invention. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Great Idea! As long as nothing flexes when used, your good to go.


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

TY for the IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

Very inventive. Looks like it is solid and would work very well.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome idea....


----------



## TerryB (May 4, 2013)

It seems to me this works only as long as you don't need to change the table height. Am I missing something ?


----------



## MartinTaylor (Sep 26, 2013)

TerryB said:


> It seems to me this works only as long as you don't need to change the table height. Am I missing something ?



Hi Terry,

The table height can still be adjusted. The post can be lowered right down through a hole in the bench and the base and it is held in place with a hardwood timber wedge. It certainly gives me all the room I need.


----------



## MartinTaylor (Sep 26, 2013)

Pirate said:


> Great Idea! As long as nothing flexes when used, your good to go.


Hi Pirate,

yes, flexing was an issue. I have since modified the shelf that it is on with 2 anchors. one from the shelf to the bench and another from the top of the shelf to the roof of my workshop. The flexing was more of a problem when I was impatient with the drilling. When I let the bit do the work it is meant to (and use sharp bits) there wasn't much flex at all. I only noticed it as a problem when I was drilling large holes in some very hard timber and was using an old, not very sharp spade bit.

I also use this jig to install frets in my guitars and it works brilliantly for that.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice to see someone with the ability to think. Bravo !


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Oooops. Now I understand. Aussie Power ! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*another way to do it*

Clever idea! :thumbsup:

After thinking about it awhile, I thought why not just leave the DP assembled, just invert the drill head on the column and mount the base on a square of plywood, hanging it from from the ceiling joists. Locate it over your bench top and make riser boxes of various heights to raise the work under the bit. When not in use the bench top is clear, another plus.

OR maybe could you find the same size OD pipe in a muffler shop, or water pipe as an extended column? Round plastic bottles of a similar size make great shims for a little mis-match in size. Electrical tubing may work also?


----------



## TerryB (May 4, 2013)

MartinTaylor said:


> Hi Terry, The table height can still be adjusted. The post can be lowered right down through a hole in the bench and the base and it is held in place with a hardwood timber wedge. It certainly gives me all the room I need.


Ah. That's the part I couldn't see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

